# Bunk Bed Weight Limit



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anybody know what the top bunk in a 23RS is rated for as far as weight is concerned? Did a search and couldnt find anything on prior posts. Thanks.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

During our walk through, in April, the tech told us the max weight for the front bunk in our 23RS was 175 lbs.

Keith


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There have been some threads dealing with htis topic. I'll look for them and repost if I can find them.

BBB

Here is one mention and a thread that talks about the size of the bunks

Rennerbee called Keystone to find out the limit is 250 lbs.


----------

